# Race/Touring Clubs In The Tri-Valley Area



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi all, I'm new to the Nor-Cal area (San Ramon), originally a So-Cal boy, and am looking for a team/bike club. I just moved here after spending the last 10 years in Northern Italy. While I was in Europe, I was on a locally sponsored team who's primary focus was to place well in the granfondo events. There were many on my team who were strong and even won on a consistent basis like the Granfondo Vicenza, GF Damiano Cunego, GF Campagnolo, GF Pinarello, etc. I know that the centuries over here aren't that competitive but it's the type of riding I like to do even if I wasn't one of the stronger riders. I know that here in the States everybody is mostly racing "crits" but I don't find circuit racing all that appealing. I enjoy riding through different cities/towns and being able to see new scenery as I'm "going" along. So, I would probably be more interested in road racing. As far as I can tell, over here it seems that most sponsored teams have a limited amount of space on their rosters and only reserve the team spots for their most elite riders. In Italy, there is no limit to how big a sponsored team could be and any level of rider could be on that team. We were only required to pay for our kits and participate in as many granfondos as possible. I would like to get on a team that is locally sponsored just to be around both elite and "regular" riders so I can learn from everybody. I don't like showing up to an event with a plain kit on and prefer to support a team at whatever race/century I enter. Any thoughts? Thanks...


----------



## lakes road sheep (Mar 19, 2007)

My club/Team do a bit of everything. We have people racing crits, timetrials, triathlons, track, road races, cross and mountain bikes. We also have some people riding the long distance stuff such as the California Triple Crown Stage Race (one of our team won this last year), Everest Challenge, 12/24 hour events, Brevets etc. We are not what you would call an Elite club but we are friendly, have fun and enjoy our racing.

We might be the kind of thing you are looking for. 

http://fremontraceteam.org/


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

lakes road sheep said:


> My club/Team do a bit of everything. We have people racing crits, timetrials, triathlons, track, road races, cross and mountain bikes. We also have some people riding the long distance stuff such as the California Triple Crown Stage Race (one of our team won this last year), Everest Challenge, 12/24 hour events, Brevets etc. We are not what you would call an Elite club but we are friendly, have fun and enjoy our racing.
> 
> We might be the kind of thing you are looking for.
> 
> http://fremontraceteam.org/


 LRS...it looks like you have a great team there. I was actually hoping for something just a little bit closer to home for more ease with group rides and training throughout the week. If nothing works out, I'll try to make it to one of your group rides. Perhaps I'll show up anyway...thanks!


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

OK, Valley spokesmen is right there in Dublin. 

http://www.valleyspokesmen.org/ 

Not all of the rides are hammer fests, but you might as well give it a shot.


----------



## Cliff O (Feb 10, 2004)

Valley Spokesmen do have a racing team though: http://www.vsrt.net/


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

jasonwells4 said:


> OK, Valley spokesmen is right there in Dublin.
> 
> http://www.valleyspokesmen.org/
> 
> Not all of the rides are hammer fests, but you might as well give it a shot.


Thank you...


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

Cliff O said:


> Valley Spokesmen do have a racing team though: http://www.vsrt.net/


I came across this site before. I've even seen some riders with the Livermore Cyclery jersey on in my area (riding Mt. Diablo). Not sure if it's just a kit you can buy from the shop. It seems their roster is full for 2010.


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

I came across this group as well http://www.c4racing.org/www/ They meet and ride from Danville. If you're new to the team, they require you to have a team mentor and to do at least 10 races a year. I can probably swing that!


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

I know nothing about them, but I've seen their jerseys around-

http://www.diablocyclists.org/

Edit: Just looked at their site. They're not a race focused organization.


----------

